# Red belly bream with tree rats



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Up at 3:30 this morning in order to get to the river and launch by the crack of day. We made it too! This time change is killing me. As many people are saying "vote 'em out"....that should be applied to savings time. 

Anyway, my partner got the only red belly bream in the river and I got a 4 inch dink. But, we managed to get enough tree rats to go with a pot of dumplings or make a squirrel stew.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well... now I'm sitting here thinking about a good mess of fried limb rat . Maybe next week I can get a few.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I could probably kill a bucket full here at the house....


----------

